# VR6 swap MK1



## vr6_rabbit (Jan 21, 2011)

ok so i have an 84 rabbit gti, the cis injection sucks and i cant get it to work, i also have a 199X sumthin passat, i got from a friend, its a complete car with a vr6, 5 speed, nice interior, im going to swap the interior and the motor, trans, harness, kmember, ect into the rabbit, i need as much info and help as i can get and if any locals in Idaho falls idaho or surrounding want to help id be glad to put your name in the project. iv seen lots of amazing builds i want one of my own on a budget, (i know totally un feesable right) please let me know if you know anyone in my area who can help well hit me up thanks guys


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

vr6_rabbit said:


> ok so i have an 84 rabbit gti, the cis injection sucks and i cant get it to work, i also have a 199X sumthin passat, i got from a friend, its a complete car with a vr6, 5 speed, nice interior, im going to swap the interior and the motor, trans, harness, kmember, ect into the rabbit, i need as much info and help as i can get and if any locals in Idaho falls idaho or surrounding want to help id be glad to put your name in the project. iv seen lots of amazing builds i want one of my own on a budget, (i know totally un feesable right) please let me know if you know anyone in my area who can help well hit me up thanks guys


Buy/rent a welder and grinder, use the search function and open your wallet. Have fun :beer:


----------



## vr6_rabbit (Jan 21, 2011)

*this is a tough one*

really? well i have an entire passat for all the parts, and and a welder and grinder and a few friends to help out. iv used the search, i cant find a whole lot of people whove tackled this.haha any one got links? or want to donate parts?haha


----------



## ALLGORIMSHOW (Jul 1, 2002)

vr6_rabbit said:


> really? well i have an entire passat for all the parts, and and a welder and grinder and a few friends to help out. iv used the search, i cant find a whole lot of people whove tackled this.haha any one got links? or want to donate parts?haha


Most people cut the rear mount brackets off the rear subframe and make a custom front mount, one dude here in southern Ontario, Canada fitted a mk3 subframe under a rabbit so you have options. Just search the MK1 forum and you will see a few builds.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

OP Are you serious? It's far from bolt in...
Pick an easier swap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I896 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brown971 (Jul 27, 2010)

updates?


----------



## vr6_rabbit (Jan 21, 2011)

*lame*

no updates. thanks for the input tho guys. i had some issues come up and i had to scrap the project and sell the parts.ha super lame i know. but it happens.


----------

